# New Club Car



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I'm kind of concerned about the new club car (black & gold Mustang). I thought it was supposed to be available in July. How are we supposed to order it when there is no customer service in Mishawaka anymore? Is this really a problem or did I miss some information along the way? I also heard that getting a hold of RC2 is nearly impossible. 

Does anyone know anything about this?

--Fordcowboy


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I was told it would be available in and when News Flash 41 comes out. You can also order it online when it is available.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Is the NF41 still being published? Inquiring minds want to know.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Is the NF41 still being published? Inquiring minds want to know.  rr


Any talk on the Diecast JL board? I hope it is I jus renewed my membership hoping for the best.

Actually I'm still nervous about the upcoming slot series. These may be good sets to buy an extra of.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

How can I get one of these?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Car Guy, join the JL Club and you'll get the NewsFlash and access to the members' only section, which will have details of club cars when they become available. You can join online at the  Johnny Lightning website and click on the 'Join the Club' link on the left.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

dlw said:


> Car Guy, join the JL Club and you'll get the NewsFlash and access to the members' only section, which will have details of club cars when they become available. You can join online at the  Johnny Lightning website and click on the 'Join the Club' link on the left.


Isn't that pretty much diecast only, I already belong to the HW site (getting tired of that) never got into JL. So, would I be better off joining or trying to get one off ebay?


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

The last time I talked to a JL rep (a couple of weeks back) she told me everything is on schedule. She did mention that the original plan of only offering one car per member might change to allow more purchases. On the E-bay scheme--I think it would be a wash either way with the cost of membership/die-cast freebie (!?) and shipping. I think it will depend on how many are available to each purchaser. I joined the club myself to get this car.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*JL Club........Not Just For Diecast Anymore*

It was......before they found out how popular slots have become. There were 2 members cars put out, the black/gold Mustang is the 3rd. It won't be the last.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

dlw said:


> It won't be the last.



To be honest that all depends soley on how RC2 feels towards slots....and if it fits into thier vision of thier future company really. So far nothing has been expressed about the new slots,right? After the release of the Mopars and the Bow Tie Brigade (which have been in the works) are released and it's time for newer product to be designed only then will we really know RC2's intentions......at least that's my opinion


----------

